# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  [GUIDE] Mining 1-375 With Maps and pictures!

## -Lex

*Ore Required Skill*_
Copper 1
Tin 65
Silver 75
Bronze (not mined) 75
Iron 125
Gold 155
Steel (not mined) 165
Mithril 175
Truesilver 230
Dark Iron 230
Small Thorium Veins and Deposits 250
Rich Thorium Deposits 275_ 


Mining 1 to 65 - Copper

Horde

*
 Trisfal Glades Copper Mines*
Undead - The undead path is fairly simple. You can pick a starting point anywhere on the line and just run the path. If you are low level you may want to take into consideration areas on the map that might be too high for you to cross, if that is the case then just skip them and meet up with the path further down.




*Mulgore Copper Mines*
Tauren - Mulgore is just a big oval so this route is really simple to run. Mob levels and aggro are not that important of a factor since you'll be sticking to the outer edges of the map you should be fine. You may want to skip going into the Venture Co Mine if you are too low of a level.






Orc & Troll - This route is shorter than the others above, but just as efficient. Durotar is full of mountains and you could probably develop your own route if this one doesn't work for you. I like to keep the routes nice and simple. Durotar is a deformed piece of land and you would have to run all over the place to utilize a full circuit of it.

*Elwynn Forest Copper Mines*
Human - This mining path is kind of obvious since Elwynn forest isn't surrounded by mountains on all 4 sides. Remember that when you get to the south river border and head northwest to Goldshire that there are two mines on the way back to town.





*
 Darkshore Copper Mines*
Night Elves - Darnassus is pretty ghetto so you have to come to Darkshore to do your mining. Darkshore is a huge zone so to ease the pain there are two routes you can alternate between which are both highlighted.




*
Dun Morogh Copper Mines*
Dwarves and Gnomes - I pretty much just randomly picked a mining route that I've used before. You can literally make your own route in this zone because it is so mountainous. Just stick to the mountain edges, caves, and rises in land and you'll be set to mine in this zone.



Mining 65-125 - Tin and Silver

*The Barrens Tin/Silver Veins*
Horde and Alliance
You can do these mining routes as horde or alliance PVP server or not. To run to the southern regions of barrens be sure you are capable of fighting level 25 mobs effectively otherwise you may want to consider halving this route through the lower level areas.





*Thousand Needles Silver/Tin Veins*
Same thing as the above paragraph, areas like High Perch are higher level and you want to be able to ensure that you can effectively get to the veins in these areas. Any place on the routes that show an obvious indicator like a "V" mark, are showing that you should also head into a cave in that area for additional veins.







In addition to these mining routes above you could also perform full circuits of Wetlands, Ashenvale, and Redridge mountains.
Mining 126-175 - Iron and Gold


Horde and Alliance
Don't forget to go back to the mining trainer so that you can continue to skill up. This is an easy route to follow; both Horde and Alliance should have no problems doing this route. Ensure you are wary of Shadowprey Village if you are Alliance and the same goes for the Horde with Nijels Point.

*
 Desolace Gold/Iron Route:*



This mining route can suck without a mount, most do at this level. I don't recommend going east of this route because all of the whelps will just become annoying in the eastern region. Ensure you hit the cave/rock elemental area northeast of Kargath and the cave at Camp Cagg.

*
 The Badlands Gold/Iron Route*



Horde can go around behind Hammerfall on this route, ensure that you check the caves to the east of Hammerfall, there are some gem veins in the cave that could provide skill-ups in addition to iron and gold.


*
 Arathi Highlands Gold/Iron Route*



You could also do the Thousand Needles route in the previous section but go into the Shimmering Flights and do a full circuit as well.
Mining 176-250 - Mithril and Truesilver


Horde and Alliance
Don't forget to go back to the mining trainer at 225 so you can advance your skill. I've personally never done this route but I hear it is good. I spent most of my time in Tanaris when I leveled mining to 300.

*
 Searing Gorge Mithril/Truesilver Map:*



This is a nice short mining loop. You could grind on mobs on the way to mines and level up pretty quick as well. If you are a skinner you could really make out when you hit the eastern shores, there are quit a few turtles there.

*
 Azshara Truesilver/Mithril Map:*


*
 Tanaris Truesilver/Mithril Map:*
This is where I spent most of my time riding around in circles to level up mining. I always equipped my enchanted riding gloves, my mithril spur boots, and my carrot to increase mount speed because this is a long run. Also, if you drop down into some of the cave areas around the Noxious Lair you'll find the leveling is good there too; it's a lot less competitive and you are almost guaranteed to have it all to yourself.






You could also try places like the Hinterlands and Blasted Lands.
Mining 251-300 - Thorium

*
Ungoro Crater Thorium Vein*
Horde and Alliance
Ungoro Crater, one of the most highly competitive zones known to the game. Good luck here! Don't forget to drop down in the Slithering Scar.




*
The Burning Steppes Mithril Route*
This zone has added benefit. You can gain skill-ups off Dark Iron Ore in addition to finding Thorium Veins.




*
 Eastern Plaguelands Mithril Mining Route*
This is the easiest route to follow since most people enter by flying into Light's Hopes Chapel. If you came in from the west on a mount you could form another circular pattern from the river to Fungale Vale and then south to the mountains, follow them west to the river and then north again.





*
 Western Plaguelands Mithril Supply*
I would use this route if the other ones are taken. Thorium is very competitive so you have to be creative with your routes and look where most people don't spend the time going. Routes that are away from flight paths or hard to get to could be quite beneficial to you.



* Mining 300-325 - Fel Iron*


Horde and Alliance


The easiest route to farm some Fel Iron is to stay in Hellfire Peninsula. Is looping around the Orcs near the citadel but if you follow the entire route around the map it will also be beneficial. Watch out for the elite area in the northwest area and there are some other crowded areas like the Pools of Agonnar that can be a headache.


*Zangarmarsh Mining Map - Fel Iron*
Fel Iron can also be found in the souther portion of Zangarmarsh, I would stick to this simple route if you don't have any luck in Hellfire Peninsula.


* Mining 325-350 - Adamantite*


Horde and Alliance

*
Nagrand Mining Map - Adamantite*
From 325-350 continue mining Fel Iron when possible but begin to look for the non-rich adamantite veins which become available for mining at skill 325. The best zone is Nagrand where almost anywhere you look in the zone you can find adamantite veins. Start by performing a full-circuit as shown below and then move into the inner water areas if those are camped or you prefer a change.

* Mining 350-375 Rich Adamantite / Khorium*


I recommend following the same paths in Nagrand until you reach skill 365 then you can switch to Khorium to finish off from 365-375. Khorium can be found in Nagrand or other zones as can all of the new ores, but some optional routes are shown below in Blade's Edge Mountains.
*
 Blade's Edge Mountains Mining Map - Khorium*
Thank you for reading this guide, please remember that all of the mining ores from the Burning Crusade can be found in almost all of the new Burning Crusade zones so if you find one of the routes above doesn't work for you then try to follow mountain ridges, run through caves, and explore wetland areas to find and create your own unique mining routes.

----------


## Vavixian

you didnt make this, its been on the web for ages

----------


## Icicle

> you didnt make this, its been on the web for ages


He never claimed that he did make it.

Very very very nice guide The Lex. +rep and thanks alot.

----------


## Vavixian

i meant that he didnt give credit to any1, that equals not claiming anything

----------


## hurrbull

OMFG THANK YOUUUU!!!! +rep BILLIONS i freakin hate leveling my proffessions but this made it soo much easier... at 220 now ^_^

----------


## shaman1234

great guide and very easy to understand

----------


## Logless

Just seems to me to be common sense. Around the edges of maps are where the rocks and mountains are, where ore spawns. Pretty common and shouldn't need a guide, but for those who do, hope it helps.

----------


## savion1

this helps thanks

----------


## Glitchy

I'm Disappointed in you The Lex you didn't even give credit to the person that made this. Plus this isn't even all that good of a guide IMO the "The Badlands Gold/Iron Route" Is way off it misses some of the best parts of the place. Same goes for a couple of the other maps.

----------


## superfly_

LOVE IT! thanks man its helped me so much.. made me take up mining 226 atm and rising.. thats just a few hours work ;D (Level 70)

----------


## *ChAoS*

> I'm Disappointed in you The Lex you didn't even give credit to the person that made this. Plus this isn't even all that good of a guide IMO the "The Badlands Gold/Iron Route" Is way off it misses some of the best parts of the place. Same goes for a couple of the other maps.


I agree with your statement.

----------


## kh2riv19

thanks! need to get it up on my toon

----------


## Nolixz

As stated before, you should leave credits The Lex.
Otherwhise, its a good guide.

----------


## v_i_n_c_e

Thanks man  :Smile:

----------

